# Jacksonville Florida OR Online



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a local place or a place on line with cheap shipping that i can purchase some of these amazing plants everyone is talking about. I am really upset with the pet smart selection I'm dealing with. Please any help would be great
Thank


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

The swap and shop here is the best place to buy tried and true aquatic plants. You can place want to buy adds of what your looking for.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Orlando I saw you wrote me in the other room too. I hope i can find a local store in Jax where i can try some new types of plants I want to fill my tank haha


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck, Always keep an eye open in the swap shops. somebody is always providing true aquatic plants..


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

A couple other online places are aquabotanicshop.com and aquariumgarden.com . They are both reliable sources and shipping is cheaper than most. They have excellent quality and prices are fair. (Just be aware that they won't guarantee priority shipping, only the next-day or UPS shipping.)

But I have to agree with orlando that the sale/trade forum on this site is the best place. Top notch and unbeatable.

-Dave


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Local stores have a very hard time selling the variety of plants we like. Keeping a stock of plants healthy means keeping them planted in a tank, with good light, clean water, fertillizing, CO2, etc. All of that eats up their profit margin, which isn't that great to begin with. Here in Sacramento I don't think any of the LFS have good plants, although they all occasionally do have some good plants.

The problem is that as we all learn to grow our plants we are less and less inclined to buy more. Instead we want to sell our excess. And, many of us do that at the for sale forum here, so why not go with the flow?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Matt, being a fellow Floridian, I can tell you that you need only look at your neighborhood for a plethora of true aquatics. Check out this link for some great info on aquatics. Granted, you won't find the more exotic plants, but at least you'll know they're true aquatics. And there are some beautiful native plants.


----------

